# Terminalia, now with a dash of guave



## Edvet (25 Aug 2013)

Stingy dutchman here, wasn't going to pay for catappa leaves all the time so:






i bought me one.. Good growth for now, leaves are huge 12 inches or so.


----------



## BigTom (25 Aug 2013)

I wish I had a 35 meter high conservatory in which to grow tropical trees like you


----------



## Edvet (25 Aug 2013)

Patience man!


----------



## dean (2 Sep 2013)

Where did you get it ?


----------



## Edvet (2 Sep 2013)

I ordered it in Germany at :https://www.ssl-id.de/pflanzenkindergarten.de/index.php?osCsid=r4kpnjdbhkeg23pnsnhicg5pv4


----------



## dw1305 (2 Sep 2013)

Hi all,


Edvet said:


> I ordered it in Germany....


Absolutely fantastic. I'd strongly recommend any-one who likes tropical plants *not to visit this web site*, as they could come back several hours later and several thousands of pounds worse off.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (2 Sep 2013)

Not sure how stringent the UK is in having plants sent to.
I am planning on doing a request in the swap section, but i am again not sure about sending of plants from the Ek to the Netherlands.


----------



## dw1305 (2 Sep 2013)

Hi all,


Edvet said:


> Not sure how stringent the UK is in having plants sent to.


There shouldn't be any problem at all within the EU, as long as they aren't for re-sale, or on the UK prohibited list <
	Importing and exporting plants / Royal Horticultural Society >.

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (11 Sep 2013)

Hi all,
I've just had a thought, _Terminalia_ might be a bit big and tropical for most of us to grow, but Guava (_Psidium guajava_) is easy to grow and cheap to obtain (buy a fruit from the greengrocers, sow the pips). Strawberry Guava (_Psidium cattleianum_) will even fruit as a house-plant.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (11 Sep 2013)

Nah i figure i can prune it somehow, and in my practice it could grow to12-15 feet i reckon.


----------



## BigTom (11 Sep 2013)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> I've just had a thought, _Terminalia_ might be a bit big and tropical for most of us to grow, but Guava (_Psidium guajava_) is easy to grow and cheap to obtain (buy a fruit from the greengrocers, sow the pips). Strawberry Guava (_Psidium cattleianum_) will even fruit as a house-plant.
> 
> cheers Darrel


 
OK, here's a challenge for you Darrel - I'm going over a few potential plans for the next iteration of the Bucket, and am after ideas for a small tree or other plant with sturdy, architectural roots that would grow OK indoors with it's feet in water, just supported by rocks/driftwood. Bonus points for being from South America and being able to buy in the UK already several feet tall (or more!).


----------



## dw1305 (11 Sep 2013)

Hi Tom,
Perfect plant would be a "Strangler Fig" like_ Ficus benjamina, _but that is not S. American. If you could get an American one like _Ficus citrifolia or F. aurea,_ that would tick all the boxes.

Have a look here for more pictures <Stranglers & Banyans>.




_Psidium cattleianum _is S. American and might do_._ Red Mangrove_ (Rhizophora mangle)? _but possibly not if the water is too soft.

cheers Darrel


----------



## BigTom (11 Sep 2013)

Good thoughts - that gives me a bit of direction, thanks.

When I was a kid we lived in the South Pacific (Vanuatu) and there was insanely huge banyan nearby, in which me and some friends made a den in a space in the roots right at the very top. Great trees for climbing!


----------



## Edvet (11 Sep 2013)

The ficus can give a lot of arial/water roots as far as i know, i actualy thought about trying that, but a S.A. one ofcourse is even better.


----------



## Edvet (30 Jan 2014)

I.ve had the first "harvest". It dropped about 10-12 leaves. Started new buds now, repotted it and we're good for a while again. I'll take a pic this weekend.


----------



## Edvet (2 Feb 2014)

Season1 vs season2
Harvest:


----------



## Mick.Dk (2 Feb 2014)

Terminalia  catappa looks great, there  - brings back memories, for me 
Good luck in pruning it in years to come   ...........I've grown this + the Ficus-types and the Psidium-types in S.A part of a Zoo exibit, showing free roaming animals and birds, years ago. They all grew like mad in summer season, needing several trimmings !!! (- and yes, the Terminalia grew in Asian part of Zoo!!)
It's a nice plant and a bit unusual as an ornamental. Quite good at long, horizontal branching, when you cut the top off.
Mick.


----------



## Edvet (2 Feb 2014)

let me pick your brain, how and when did you prune? My plant has one central shoot and three side "twigs".


----------



## Mick.Dk (27 Feb 2014)

Sorry, been off for holidays.........
Pruning depends on what you want to achieve (ofcourse). Supposing you DON'T want a 20 m+. tall tree, I'd suggest removing top shoot, to force the tree into a low, horizontal crown. The nature of this tree is to grow tall fast, so it will do one or more new "top(s)", that you will have to remove too. There should be some growth on the horizontal branches too, and even more of those developing over time.
I will say, the tree is going to look strangely hammered, but it's the only way to keep it a manageble size (there's a reason it's not a common indoor ornamental plant) My impression, though, is this is not primerily ment to be a gorgeouslooking tree


----------



## Gill (27 Feb 2014)

I ordered some seeds last year, have yet to plant them


----------



## Edvet (27 Feb 2014)

Well there is room for some growth yet, good to know you can prune it hard to keep it smallish.Thx.
It dropped another 8/10 leaves.


----------



## Mick.Dk (27 Feb 2014)

It will drop leaves all year, more in winter. Each leaf is (relatively) short lived. This is why it is very important to keep the trre in at least some growth, during winter (=  probaply added light)


----------



## Edvet (19 Apr 2014)

Update, it keeps giving leaves

DSC_5128_copy by Edvet, on Flickr
In the small jar:
DSC_5123_copy by Edvet, on Flickr


----------



## dw1305 (20 Apr 2014)

Hi all,





> Update, it keeps giving leaves


 Looks in good condition.  What is the bottom one? is it _Staurogyne repens_?

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (20 Apr 2014)

yup, it is, just a smal experiment


----------



## parotet (20 Apr 2014)

Wonderful, never seen Staurogyne flowers...


----------



## Edvet (31 Jul 2014)

Almond being happy in the garden. At first all the leaves went deep red in the sun (far mor light than it was used too), but all new leaves are fine. Gives a tropical atmosphere
2014-07-31 08.18.35 by Edvet, on Flickr


----------



## Edvet (29 Sep 2017)

Wellll.................. i managed to kill that plant. Took it outside into the sun to fast and it burned to a crisp, didn't grow back 

2014



2014-07-31 08.18.35 by Ed Prust, on Flickr

2015


2015-08-04 09.44.27 by Ed Prust, on Flickr



So i got a new one this year, small and an tadd more ugly then the first, but it will grow
2017


20170913_171755 by Ed Prust, on Flickr


----------



## Ryan Thang To (1 Oct 2017)

Awesome


----------



## Edvet (17 Jun 2019)

Number two ""dropped dead"" without any obvious reason, got number three last year, this one is going strong also. Won''t be going outside soon, maybe in the late summer a bit...............


----------



## Edvet (12 Aug 2019)

Growing hapilly, didn't take it out this year


----------



## Edvet (12 Sep 2019)

Look what i 'found'.............


 
Psidium guava


----------



## dw1305 (12 Sep 2019)

Hi all, 





Edvet said:


> Psidium guava


Brilliant, I had a home grown one for a few years, but I've never seen it for sale in the UK.

I've still got a Strawberry Guava (_Psidium cattleyanum_) (also from a pip), edible fruit, smaller leaf and one of the world's worst weeds. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (18 Oct 2019)

Leaves are big enough..........


----------

